# yellow line down center of G4 ibook?



## ohplezz (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey everybody. I'm new. Quick question. Yesterday I turned on my 12 inch ibook and it had a thin yellow line (about 2 mm) down the center of the screen. Since then I've turned it off and on and it won't go away! Every thing else about my ibook is great. Just this yellow line that will not go away. I've got about 3 weeks left on my extended apple protection plan but I'm sure apple will try to get out of fixing it so I was wondering if any of you guys know a trick to get rid of this? Thanks a lot, Danny


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

<< I've got about 3 weeks left on my extended apple protection plan but I'm sure apple will try to get out of fixing it ... >>

What makes you think that? Unless you have proof (not innuendo), don't assume that Apple will try to 'get out of' anything. All of my experiences with Apple have been positive.

Anyway, it is a hardware problem. Instead of wasting time on this forum, call Apple and arrange to have it fixed under the extended warranty and be thankful that it happened three weeks before it expired instead of three weeks after.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

I dunno... I am thinking that the highway department may have a new virtual yellow line painting device that they are experimenting with... hmmmmmm...


----------



## ohplezz (Mar 6, 2007)

Well tiger I say that apple does not stand behind their products because I bought a macbook for my girlfriend from them a couple of months back that came with some lovely dead pixels dead center of the screen. Since it was customized my girlfriend was stuck with the crap. Merry christmas from apple. And slick that ain't innuendo, that is fact. Thanks to all you gurus for your help. Lay off the apple koolaid tiger. Its messing with your isight.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

ohplezz said:


> Well tiger I say that apple does not stand behind their products because I bought a macbook for my girlfriend from them a couple of months back that came with some lovely dead pixels dead center of the screen. Since it was customized my girlfriend was stuck with the crap. Merry christmas from apple. And slick that ain't innuendo, that is fact. Thanks to all you gurus for your help. Lay off the apple koolaid tiger. Its messing with your isight.


Ummm, I don't drink koolaid, of any kind, but thanks for your advice. 

Also, if you are referring to what I posted in an adjacent thread, me thinks you might desire to reread and then maybe recomprehend what was stated - to restate in different words,,, Apple is better than the industry average, yet even so they [being human, in a corporate world] may still either (a) make a mistake and/or (b) be difficult to work with. My personal experience buying a refurbed 30GB iPod, a refurbed 24" iMac, and a new MB w/in the past 6 months, have had nothing but excellent positive experience as to product and service. Have read/heard others that they have the worse luck of all, with lemons and/or bad service. I helped my mom on her new MBP - came in not right, even after 3 returns, but after the 4th go around, the world is all good. Patience and fortitude, w/ dash of hope and luck.

As to your dead pixel issue, yea, or even the blown speaker problem, or heck even my MB logic board item, all are semi-known negative problems that Apple, to my knowledge, are aware of and are trying to address. However, and I do not mean any offense here, but,,, I do not understand your statement implying that Apple would not work w/ you or your g'friend on her dead pixel issue. Was it still under warranty? Did you buy Apple Care? Being custom only means that you can not ship it back - does not mean that you can not receive the same customer service for problems.

Now, since you opened this door, let me ask you a question or two or more . How many pixels are we talking about here? Did the machine come w/ these, or did they 'develop' over a bit of time? There are no scratches or dings or dents in the areas of the "dead pixels"? Which "dead pixel" test did you use to confirm that the pixels are in fact dead? You do realize that there are over a couple million little tiny transistors [the sub-pixels that make up the main pixel that you see], and that no manufacturing process, be it for Apple, Dell, HP, Gateway, Sony, etc. is 100% perfect 100% of the time, esp. in the consumer-market business? You are also then aware that there is a 'magical' number of allowable dead pixels per screen [btw, that number varies depending upon customer rep, how nice the customer is to the rep, the product being discussed, and what phase the moon is in]? Did you take the MB to an Apple store or call them or what - what was the interaction? If you/she still have/has the machine, and if Apple is still sour in your world as to not providing customer service, you can, at your own risk, slightly rub where the dead pixels are, and maybe hopefully they can possibly be rejuvenated. Sometimes.

Cheers 

PS: after writing the above, and then realizing that you meant the other tiger that replied to your post for help, I still stand behind what I wrote. And, btw, calling someone "slick", well, or even the tone that I gathered from your post, neither of that at least in my world will get you much more help in the future - esp. from this tiger.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Ummm, I don't drink koolaid, of any kind, but thanks for your advice.
> 
> Also, if you are referring to what I posted in an adjacent thread, me thinks you might desire to reread and then maybe recomprehend what was stated - to restate in different words,,, Apple is better than the industry average, yet even so they [being human, in a corporate world] may still either (a) make a mistake and/or (b) be difficult to work with. My personal experience buying a refurbed 30GB iPod, a refurbed 24" iMac, and a new MB w/in the past 6 months, have had nothing but excellent positive experience as to product and service. Have read/heard others that they have the worse luck of all, with lemons and/or bad service. I helped my mom on her new MBP - came in not right, even after 3 returns, but after the 4th go around, the world is all good. Patience and fortitude, w/ dash of hope and luck.
> 
> ...


pwnd


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

ohplezz said:


> Well tiger I say that apple does not stand behind their products because I bought a macbook for my girlfriend from them a couple of months back that came with some lovely dead pixels dead center of the screen. Since it was customized my girlfriend was stuck with the crap. Merry christmas from apple. And slick that ain't innuendo, that is fact. Thanks to all you gurus for your help. Lay off the apple koolaid tiger. Its messing with your isight.


OK, flame ON.

If you bothered to read the MacBook warranty, assuming you can read (and nothing you've said points to that fact), you'd see that dead pixels aren't considered a defect unless certain conditions are met. I'm not sure that I agree with this, but there it is.

Considering the attitude you displayed in your reply, I'm sorry I wasn't the customer service rep you went off on, so I could have had the satisfaction of hanging up on you.

Flame OFF.

That said, I hope you can get your iBook repaired under AppleCare. As I said, call Apple, as it is a hardware problem.


----------

